
A new data leak hits Aadhaar, India's national ID database - webartisan
http://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/another-data-leak-hits-india-aadhaar-biometric-database
======
webartisan
TLDR; A gas supply utility, Indane, provided an un -authenticated, non-rate
limited API proxy to the authenticated Aadhar API, allowing anyone to make
more than a thousand requests a minute to fetch personal information, by just
iterating through the Aadhar numbers.

